# My Gallery



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey all...
Here's my gallery... Most of the photos are taken by me (accept the ones with me in it, obviously)...

Anyhow: http://www.ohsixohsix.com/coppermine

Feel free to leave comments, or sign the guestbook in my main site
http://www.ohsixohsix.com

Thanks!
Byes,
Alecia


----------

